# Where Can I Discuss Giant's With Others?



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Obviously, this place is dead... Is there another forum online for Giants that I'm missing somewhere?

I'm looking at the Giant TCR Advanced 2 after I've been steered away from a Cannondale I was going to purchase. My LBS can give me a great deal and I ride on their team anyway so I just want to check them out. Was wondering the weight and overall what other owners of this bike thought of it. But that seems like hard info to come by...???


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

For those interested... I just found the weight here... 

Bicycling Magazine reports it weighed in at 15.8 pounds.


----------



## jpsegura (Apr 28, 2010)

How much is this bike on your LBS? I am interested in this bike as well, did you got yours?


----------



## Rudolph (May 26, 2010)

Hi Im can you help me to decide what is better DEFY 3 or DEFY 2, I know about the diferent components, but is enough better try to get better components instead of versatilyty I mean faster whith triple 30 42 52?, or is better get the defy 2 compact 39 50 and no matter speed and hills with the grany gear of the defy 3

thanks


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

jpsegura said:


> How much is this bike on your LBS? I am interested in this bike as well, did you got yours?



Yeah, I got it! Love it! Since I ride for the bike shop, I got a great deal on it. So my price doesn't reflect real world prices.


----------

